# Newbie needs Traeger Help



## geaux tigers (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi All, I am a long time lurker and I need some help. 
I ordered a Treager Grill, the 075, Sunday, and now I heard that it is now made in China. If so, if you have a new Treager how do you rate it? Should I buy It? I can cancel the order.

About myself, I am older than dirt. I am a long time cop. 30+ years. I was Louisiana's top liquor cop for years and I live in St Francisville Louisiana. I retired. I could not stand it and went back to work. I have a  Kenmore Grill and a New Braunfels smoker.

Also, I drink Old Charter and I can't spell. I drink Old Charter a lot. I hope I fit in with ya'll as I really like this site.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 2, 2009)

First, welcome to the forum, allot of information here,

I bought my BBQ075 in August of 2008 so I don't know where it was built, but I have never had a problem with it, I love it and use it allot.

Oh, I don't know what Old Charter is.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  I can't really offer much opinion about the USA vs. China models I've only used the USA models.  Obviously most if not all would prefer USA models for patriotic reasons and what not but actuall differences I'm not sure about.  I have cooked on a 075 for about 6 months and liked it well enought that I bought a bigger model.  My guess is that you will like it.  Heck Paint a big Ol'Flag on it and make your point.  From what I saw a year or so ago on pelletheads they made the change then so I would be surprised if the is still on US made stock left.  I think most of the other pellet grill makers are in Canada.


----------



## geaux tigers (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Charter = cheap whiskey. 
I was told the china build model was built with thin metel and would rust and not whole heat.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## big bob (Dec 3, 2009)

I purchased a Lil Tex in September---Made in China---I love the thing and can"t imagine one made in America could work any better!!
I'm very satisfied!!Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## seenred (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you joined us.  Don't have a Traeger myself, but I hear good things about them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Good to have you here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

First off welcome Geaux to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## warthog (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## thadoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, you will find everything you need right here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Lookin forward to you future q-views!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 3, 2009)

I just called Traeger and talked to the tech person (they are very courtious and helpful). They started making the smokers in China 1 1/2 years ago and nothing has changed. The quality of the metal is the same as always, the welds are to the same specs also, the paint has actually been improved. I have seen the models made in China up close in person and they look exactly the same as my American made model. 
I wouldn't worry, Traeger has always turned out an excellent product and the foods I've smoked/cooked have been no less than great. Their smokers do everything they claim so again don't worry, you are definately getting your monies worth. 
I wouldn't be without my Traeger!!!! I've had it over 3 years and turned out some of the best food I've ever eatin!!!! I don't even use my propane grill anymore. Keep your standing order, you will be very happy you did.
And when you get it and have any questions send me a pm, I'd be more then glad to help you.
Note: Definately get the digital control, it makes things even easier and you have more precise control over your temps...

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 3, 2009)

I also own a Lil' Texas pellet pooper and absolutely love it.  I have been able to make some great food on it and it is very easy to use.  I agree with everything OneShot wrote above.  I don't have the digital controller but wish I did and will be buying one to add to mine.  If you can get one to begin with I would also recommend that too.  

I am also open to any questions you have about using it, if you have one, please feel free to PM me or start a thread about it.  I frequent the site about everyday and will reply to either.


----------



## rickw (Dec 3, 2009)

Just wondering; did the price go down now that they are made over seas?


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 3, 2009)

"Also, I drink Old Charter and I can't spell. I drink Old Charter a lot. I hope I fit in with y'all as I really like this site."

You will definitely fit in with us all - Had a good chuckle over the above statement! 

Thanks for bringing this topic up - a local wood stove shop is discontinuing the Traeger line and selling out their stock for at cost. I think I am going to buy one.

BTW - I can't spell either and I drink beer - I drink a lot of beer.


WELCOME!


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I too had the same concerns as you when I purchased my traeger. I actually cancelled my order and found a USA made left over locally. Beside from the Bolt on legs the China models are pretty much the same. I recommend getting the digital controller though. Only reason I cancelled my order was becuase I wanted to be able to say mine was made in the USA.


----------



## geaux tigers (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank y'all so much for the help.

Good info oneshot, thanks

They were on sale for $999 and with all the goodies I wanted came to $1350


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Unlikely, but I'd wager stockholder dividends went up.


----------



## meateater (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 5, 2009)

hope you like it here.  You're gonna fit in no problem.


----------



## bassman (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  I too am an old fart, but even we can learn new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  My Smoke Vault was made in China and I have had very good luck with it.  I broke the propane orifice and Camp Chef sent me a whole new gas valve free of charge.  Can't beat the service.


----------

